# Corsair H110i GTX - Macht ein Lüfteraustausch Sinn?



## Hotsox (24. Juli 2017)

*Corsair H110i GTX - Macht ein Lüfteraustausch Sinn?*

Seit circa 1 1/2 Jahren betreibe ich meinen selbst zusammengebauten PC. Da die Lüfter während des Spielens jedoch (aus meiner Sicht) sehr laut werden, habe ich mir die Frage gestellt ob andere Lüfter vielleicht leiser den gleichen (oder sogar besseren?) Job erfüllen würde. Ich selbst bin definitiv kein Profi was PC-Zusammenstellungen oder Ähnliches anbelangt. Würde eine Push-Pull Konfiguration Sinn machen? Eingebaut ist die Kühlung in einem NZXT  530 Phantom und kühlt dort einen I7 4790K.  

Dies ist hier vielleicht das Falsche Forum, aber wenn ich schon mal meine Fragen stelle... Zur Zeit sind die 2 voreingebauten Lüfter (200mm vorne als Einlass, 140mm hinten als Auslass) und die Wasserkühlung (oben als Auslass) in meinem Gehäuse eingebaut. Erzeuge ich damit einen negativen Luftdruck? Wären weitere Lüfter als Einlass (z.B.  an der Seite, oder am Boden) sinnvoll?

Mfg
Hotsox


----------



## S!lent dob (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX - Macht ein Lüfteraustausch Sinn?*

Wenn sie dir zu laut werden, kann das  diverse Ursachen haben, entweder die Lager verabschieden sich, oder die Lüfter sind einfach nur zugestaubt, oder die wlp ist etwas eingetrocknet wodurch die CPU wärmer wird und die Lüfter das kompensieren wollen, mit Drehzahl und Lautstärke.
Wie heiß wird den die CPU beim spielen? Wie hoch drehen dann die Lüfter?
Und was für eine GPU heizt noch mit?
Und überhaut: Bist du sicher das es die CPU Lüfter der 100i sind und nicht evtl die Graka oder einer der Gehäuselüfter? Nur um sicher zu gehen


----------



## Hotsox (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX - Macht ein Lüfteraustausch Sinn?*

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort
Da ich den PC erst vor ein paar Tagen wieder komplett zusammengebaut habe (Mobo und PSU waren leider kaputt), denke ich kaum dass die WLP eingetrocknet ist. Auch wurden alle PC-Teile (inkl. Lüfter) entstaubt.  Ich habe bereits einen der 2 mitgelieferten Lüfter durch das gleiche Modell ersetzt, da der Ersetzte zu rattern begonnen hatte (ähnlich wie in diesem Post welchen ich durch Zufall gefunden habe: Wasserkühlung Corsair H115i rattert). Der 2. beim Kauf mitgelieferte Lüfter ratter teilweise kaum hörbar, jedoch erzeugt er dann auch einen schrillen sehr hohen Ton. Dies war umso mehr ein Anstoß diesen Post hier zu verfassen. Jedoch geht es mir generell darum, dass die Lüfter ab 60%/1800rpm sehr störend laut werden.

Nach mehr als einer Stunde Overwatch spielen haben sich die CPU Temperaturen bei 53-58°C eingependelt, die Lüfter ließ ich ab 40°C mit 60% ,also 1800rpm laufen.
Mitheizen tut eine Zotac 980TI AMP Extreme, welche sich bei ~65° eingependelt hat (Lüfter: ~1070 rpm)
Ich bin mir sicher dass es die Lüfter der 110i sind, da ich alle anderen Lüfter im Idle getestet habe. (Stichprobemartig gemessen mit Corsair Link zwecks angeldem 2. Bildschirm)

Da es bei mir heute den ganzen Tag regnet /geregnet hat, sind diese Messungen ~17°C Außentemperatur entstanden.


----------

